# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metron valuminen ennen liikkeellelähtöä

## lkrt

Kaveri esitti mielenkiintoisen kysymyksen: miksi Kalasataman asemalla metro valuu hieman ennen liikkeellelähtöä (ovien jo sulkeuduttua)? 

En ole itse todennut, mutta hänen mukaansa se tapahtuu aina ja vain ainoastaan Kalasatamassa. Johtuuko sitten ihan puhtaasti ratageometriasta eli onko kyseessä jonkin sortin mäkilähtö?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bussipoika

> Kaveri esitti mielenkiintoisen kysymyksen: miksi Kalasataman asemalla metro valuu hieman ennen liikkeellelähtöä (ovien jo sulkeuduttua)? 
> 
> En ole itse todennut, mutta hänen mukaansa se tapahtuu aina ja vain ainoastaan Kalasatamassa. Johtuuko sitten ihan puhtaasti ratageometriasta eli onko kyseessä jonkin sortin mäkilähtö?


Omien havaintojeni mukaan tälläistä tapahtuu Kalasataman lisäksi myös Siilitiellä. Syytä en tiedä.

----------


## MaZo

> Kaveri esitti mielenkiintoisen kysymyksen: miksi Kalasataman asemalla metro valuu hieman ennen liikkeellelähtöä (ovien jo sulkeuduttua)? 
> 
> En ole itse todennut, mutta hänen mukaansa se tapahtuu aina ja vain ainoastaan Kalasatamassa. Johtuuko sitten ihan puhtaasti ratageometriasta eli onko kyseessä jonkin sortin mäkilähtö?





> Omien havaintojeni mukaan tälläistä tapahtuu Kalasataman lisäksi myös Siilitiellä. Syytä en tiedä.


Kyse on tosiaan juuri ratageometriasta, eli Kalasatama on loivasti keskustan suuntaan viettävässä mäessä. Siilitien asema taas viettää loivasti itään päin.

M100:ssa valuminen johtuu jarrujen vapautumisviiveestä. Ennen jarrujen täyttä vapautumista junalla ei voi ottaa vetoa vaikka jarrut kuitenkin lakkaavat pitämästä junaa paikallaan jo hieman aiemmin. Juna siis pääsee hetken valumaan ennen kuin vedon ottaminen on mahdollista. Jyrkissä ylämäissä täytyy tehdä erikseen ns. mäkilähtö kiskojarrua käyttäen, jotta liikkeelle pääsee sujuvasti.

M200:ssa valuminen on estetty lähtemällä liikkelle levyjarruja vasten. Jarrut siis vapautetaan vasta kun riittävä vetovoima junan liikuttamiseksi on saavutettu.

Edit: Edellä mainittujen asemien mäkien jyrkkyys on 2 promillea, vertailuksi suurin jyrkkyys metroradalla on 35 promillea.

----------


## lkrt

Kiitokset asiantuntevasta vastauksesta! Pistän tiedon eteenpäin asiaa ihmetelleelle.

----------


## PepeB

> Omien havaintojeni mukaan tälläistä tapahtuu Kalasataman lisäksi myös Siilitiellä. Syytä en tiedä.


Huomannut saman, pistää merkille, kun tapahtuu jok'ikinen kerta!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jouko Liikenne

Hahaha  :Very Happy:  miten on mahdollista, että löytyi tähänkin mysteeriin viimein vastaus täysin satunnaisesti. Monta kertaa kaverin kanssa juteltu juuri tuosta Kalasataman "valumisesta", mutta ei ole asiaa kuitenkaan jaksettu lopulta selvittää. Kiitos!

----------


## 339-DF

JLF:n parhaita puolia on metroyksikön avoimuus ja aulius vastata tällaisiin kysymyksiin. Yleensä vastaukset tulevat tosi nopeasti ja ovat hyvin täsmällisiä.

Rohkenisiko HKL:n organisaatiouudistuksen myötä toivoa, että tämä leviäisi ratikkapuolellekin?  :Smile:

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Rohkenisiko HKL:n organisaatiouudistuksen myötä toivoa, että tämä leviäisi ratikkapuolellekin?


Toivottavasti näin tapahtuu. Tämänkaltainen muutos lähtee huipulta, niin kuin aina isossa organisaatiossa. Johtajat näyttävät mallia, ja toiset tulevat perässä. Toivottavasi uudet johtajat aloittavat uuden kauden tiedotuslinjassaan.

Täällä esitettyihin kysymyksiin vastaaminen edellyttää usein viitseliäisyyttä ja substanssiosaamista. Tällä palstalla kysytään monesti kysymyksiä jotka ylittävät tarkkuudessaan ja asiantuntevuudessaan ns normaalin ( HSL ym) tiedotuksen vakiokysymykset.  Vastaamaan kykenevän henkilön täytyy siis käyttää omaa (tai harvoissa tapauksissa) Talon aikaa vastauksensa kokoamiseen. Me harrastajat voimme kirjoitella huviksemme vaikka perjantai-iltana klo 23.13 (kuten tämä teksti on tehty), mutta joukkoliikenteen harrastamista ei voitane edellyttää kaikilta liikenteen tuottamisen ammattilaisilta. Siispä nykytilanteessa ne vastaavat jotka viitsivät tai jaksavat. Kiitos heille siitä.

----------


## Markku K

Heinäkuussa 2014 kirjoiteltiin näin:




> Onpa mukavaa, että täällä kerrotaan näin avoimesti eri tapahtumista ja ihan HKL-ML:n työntekijöiden toimesta. Ratikkapuolella kun tuntuu, että kaikki on niin kovin salaista ja panttaamisen arvoista, silloinkin kun asiassa ei oikeasti ole mitään kummallista.





> Metrojohtajasta saakka kumpuava ajatusmaailma on, että alan harrastajia ja muita asiallisella asialla olevia palvellaan aina kun se on mahdollista. Tätä me toteutamme.
> Nämä ovat verorahoilla hankittua yhteistä omaisuutta ja toimintaa. En keksi yhtään asiallista syytä olla salamyhkäinen niissä asioissa, jotka ovat muutenkin julkisia.


Uskon jotenkin, asiaa vielä kysymättä, että uusi liikennöintijohtajamme (1.1.2016 alkaen) on samoilla linjoilla T Höltän kanssa tässä puheena olevassa asiassa.  :Cool:

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Uskon jotenkin, asiaa vielä kysymättä, että uusi liikennöintijohtajamme (1.1.2016 alkaen) on samoilla linjoilla T Höltän kanssa tässä puheena olevassa asiassa.


Uskon myös samoin. Keskusteltuani tulevan Liikkumispalvelut yksikön johtajan kanssa perjantaina usko vahvistui, vaikka juuri tätä julkisuus asiaa ei keskustelussa mainittu..

----------


## Markku K

> Uskon jotenkin, asiaa vielä kysymättä, että uusi liikennöintijohtajamme (1.1.2016 alkaen) on samoilla linjoilla T Höltän kanssa tässä puheena olevassa asiassa.





> Uskon myös samoin. Keskusteltuani tulevan* Liikkumispalvelut yksikön* johtajan kanssa perjantaina usko vahvistui, vaikka juuri tätä julkisuus asiaa ei keskustelussa mainittu..


Juuri saamani tiedon mukaan uuden yksikön nimi on *HKL-Liikennöinti*
Muut yksiköt ovat:
HKL-Toiminnanohjaus
HKL-Yhteiset palvelut
HKL-Infra ja kalusto
HKL-Kunnossapito

----------

